# Wood is good



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Growing up my mom always told me I was born old.... Meaning I am always attracted and associated myself with things before my time. All of my rifles are dressed in wood furniture and my newest rifle was made in 1962.

While stationed in Germany I had the pleasure of being invited to several indoor ranges and when time for breakdown and cleaning came I noticed the locals using a spray clean and wax product for the wood furniture. 

The same product that Germans use on vehicles, this clean wax uses no water so going to the car wash is reserved to only a couple times a year and this product is used between the car wash visits.

I have now been using it on my furniture in the house, vehicles and rifle furniture for over twenty years. The product I have been using is called FW1 cleaning wax. I like the advantage the product gives as it is a dual purpose, kinda like CLP.

It gives the wood great protectection, does not make handling slippery and the shine brings out the beauty.

Was curious what others use for long term care. I do have closet queens but also ride several rifles hard, shooting in rain and snow.

Thanks


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Wax used to be a very common thing for finish wood furniture. I use furniture wax on my gun stocks, over the oil, as well as furniture and even floors. 
I like it because aside from offering some protection it's low sheen and leaves a more natural look to the wood w/o really changing the color like oils can.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I have never waxed a gun in my life. Maybe I should look into it.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

My AR (s) and Muzzy have black plastic furniture, all the rest are wood

I use Birchwood Casey Beeswax on the wood. I bought the bottle in '72 for my 12 gauge stock B4 heading out duck hunting.

A little goes a long way when you don't wax much.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> I have never waxed a gun in my life. .


is that what they are calling it nowadays.....


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> is that what they are calling it nowadays.....


Apparently......


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Johnson’s Paste Wax, made for wood floors, furniture, anything.
I’ve still got the same can I bought in 1980.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

The Johnsons is quite odiferous, I use Minwax.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> I have never waxed a gun in my life. Maybe I should look into it.


Linseed or tung oil.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Linseed or tung oil.


I've used linseed oil, but never wax.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

stevekozak said:


> I've used linseed oil, but never wax.


I was just bit too young for nam and missed the M14. Maybe RPD can fill us in on that?

I'm a M1A fan and linseed/tung is good.

BTW, must have some M1 garand shooters here, what you use? Too bad SOCOM got pizzed at the mods and sort of left.........


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I was taught to wipe down the stock with a rag infused lightlly with three in one oil. That makes it shine pretty good.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Johnson's Paste Wax, made for wood floors, furniture, anything.
> I've still got the same can I bought in 1980.


And that shit will make a floor look like a mirror...when applied with enough Grunt force and motivation....Had more'n my share of Buffer rodeos.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> And that shit will make a floor look like a mirror...when applied with enough Grunt force and motivation....Had more'n my share of Buffer rodeos.


We had an old USGI wool blanket put away that we would put under the bristles for the final buff.

The old Friday night GI party.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

After your oil your stock let it sit for a couple/few days, then set it in the sun or other warm place to warm it up, then wax and buff it with a soft cloth, it'll really look nice.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> My AR (s) and Muzzy have black plastic furniture, all the rest are wood
> 
> I use Birchwood Casey Beeswax on the wood. I bought the bottle in '72 for my 12 gauge stock B4 heading out duck hunting.
> 
> A little goes a long way when you don't wax much.


Same here.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I have most of a tube of Birchwood Casey cold blue paste, I used for touchups . Bought it about the same time


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wood at one time was all there was. Good hard wood , well made on a firearm is a work of art. A product that holds up in most case and serves well. Modern day SYN not plastic is stronger lighter and last a life time and more with no real care needed. Yes it lacks soul but very effective. We have trap guns that were once used here every week and then some. Still objects of beauty . Many of our rifles are not works of art, they are tools. SYN is by far the better options.
Another little talked about defect in the M14 was wood failing it was another draw back to that weapon.
A soldier seldom wears the Dress uniform to battle.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> I was just bit too young for nam and missed the M14. Maybe RPD can fill us in on that?
> 
> I'm a M1A fan and linseed/tung is good.
> 
> BTW, must have some M1 garand shooters here, what you use? Too bad SOCOM got pizzed at the mods and sort of left.........


Ahhhh, the M14. America's last Battle Rifle.
I have an M1 Garand as well.

The US military used boiled linseed oil. And not very often after the original factory treatment. In fact, I doubt if my M1903A3 has had any since it was made in 1943 - at least it looks that way.
When you hear people refer to "linseed oil" they probably mean boiled linseed oil. Raw linseed oil is much too thick.

As far as SOCOM, that is probably my fault. I asked him, kindly I thought, to please tone down his language a little. 
You can find him over at the M14 forum, under a different name.

Anyone with an M1A, or any milsurp rifle, should know about that forum. Special sections for veterans, too. I've been a member there for over a decade, same screen name as here.
https://m14forum.com/forums.php


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

*Kauboy, realizing he has walked into the wrong room, slowly turns around and exits, leaving the rest to continue sharing stories about "polishing their rifles"*


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm knot polish


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> I'm knot polish


Q: What do you do if a Polak throws a pin at you?
A: Run like hell - he's still got a hand-grenade between his teeth.

Q: What do you do if a Polak throws a hand-grenade at you?
A: Take the pin out and throw it back.

:vs_laugh::vs_lol:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> *Kauboy, realizing he has walked into the wrong room, slowly turns around and exits, leaving the rest to continue sharing stories about "polishing their rifles"*


Heck, if my M1A could cook, I'd marry her.


----------

